# Who is best at Super tunning Shimanos?



## BigTexFisher (Dec 24, 2011)

I have some reels that need to be repaired and would also like to have them tuned. My question is who do you guys recommend? They do not have to be local I can ship. Thanks


----------



## jtbailey (Apr 29, 2012)

I have personally used George Maness("Reel Trouble" is his 2cool name) to have them cleaned and super tuned, and he comes HIGHLY recommended. I just can't imagin anyone doing it any better than George. He is full of knowlege and will recommend the best options, but will give you whatever you want.


----------



## george.maness86 (May 29, 2012)

jtbailey said:


> I have personally used George Maness("Reel Trouble" is his 2cool name) to have them cleaned and super tuned, and he comes HIGHLY recommended. I just can't imagin anyone doing it any better than George. He is full of knowlege and will recommend the best options, but will give you whatever you want.


Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## concan (Aug 10, 2009)

I'll second George,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,Not only is his work the best but he communicates......


----------



## Frankie14 (Mar 30, 2012)

Can I ask a dumb question? What exactly does super tune mean?


----------



## george.maness86 (May 29, 2012)

It is pollishing all the friction points to achieve the smoothest longest cast and the smoothest drag possible in a nut shell.


----------



## Muddy Water Bohemian (Mar 1, 2013)

How much would you charge to supertune?


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

George does a fine job and very quick. I have had multiple reel cleaned, repaired and tuned and could not be more happy with the level of service and cost. I have sent a few close friends his way as well.


----------



## hookset4 (Nov 8, 2004)

I highly recommend Dipsay for super tuning reels. He does a really good job on mine, great attention to detail.

-hook


----------



## Charlie Brown (May 17, 2007)

Pat Wilson done a hell of a job on two of my older reels. Shimano 200 BSF and
Curado 200 DPV. He is in the lake jackson area/angleton.

PM me for his contact info or search his name on here.



BigTexFisher said:


> I have some reels that need to be repaired and would also like to have them tuned. My question is who do you guys recommend? They do not have to be local I can ship. Thanks


----------



## tp (Jul 3, 2008)

*Supertuning*

I can tell you for a fact dipsay can make em smooth and zing.


----------



## billtexwc (Jul 1, 2008)

Pat Wilson does a really good job at cleaning and super tuning.


----------



## Horizon257 (Jul 8, 2011)

I've never heard of this ether ... some of the guys that do it what dose it cost ?? may have few reels done to try it


----------



## Basswhippa (Oct 15, 2012)

IIIIii I don't want toooo taek away any busi ness from our regula rrr experts,.,,, butt I'm givin away a few freee supertunes. I have a chainsaw file an somee ssand papper and mmy first dremel 

toool and most iimportantly a willlling and can do attitude! Love tto take on aaaa Calais, Core,., D7 or Steez when I get my PaPaPa Parkinson's meds straight. GGGGGGive me a shout. IiiI'll fixx your reeel uyp.


----------



## Basswhippa (Oct 15, 2012)

All kidding aside, the regulars here would do a great job. IMO


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

Basswhippa said:


> IIIIii I don't want toooo taek away any busi ness from our regula rrr experts,.,,, butt I'm givin away a few freee supertunes. I have a chainsaw file an somee ssand papper and mmy first dremel
> 
> toool and most iimportantly a willlling and can do attitude! Love tto take on aaaa Calais, Core,., D7 or Steez when I get my PaPaPa Parkinson's meds straight. GGGGGGive me a shout. IiiI'll fixx your reeel uyp.


Wow! I don't think you need a Dremel with that shake 

kidding


----------

